# Bruce



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Cancer claims another beautiful golden! Just not fair how this disease keeps taking our sweet kids. I'm so sorry for the loss of Bruce. R.I. P. beautiful Bruce.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh dear sweet Bruce, so sorry to hear you too have joined our Goldens at the Rainbow Bridge. 

I too hope his family finds peace and comfort in the days to come. I know he will be missed. 

Sleep softly sweet beautiful boy and play hard. Enjoy your days being pain free.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What a beautiful boy-you are now running free at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our beloved dogs.

Please tell Bruce's parents I am so sorry for their loss.

From what you said GoldesMum, BRUCE was very special to you, too!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run free beautiful Bruce


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful boy he was!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Jan I am so sorry about Bruce. Please tell your friends that we are all thinking about them. Hugs to you too on losing your special boy Bruce.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

You were one handsome boy. Run free Bruce.
Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

There have been many tears shed tonight at dog school, and Bruce's Mum and Dad have given me 2 beautiful pics of him as an older dog.

Miss you Big Man


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Bruce's passing.....another victim of the dreaded "c".

What a handsome boy Bruce was..........

RIP Bruce.....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jan so sorry Bruce was stunning he is now pain free and running around a the bridge smiling down on you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

rest in peace, Bruce, you were a very handsome boy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan I have been thinking of Bruce all day after our chat last night I know today is doubly hard for you today my thoughts are with you and Bruces mum and dad.
Run free sweet boy with Ralph Holly Ginny and Kelly at the bridge they will show you the way, and if you come across Leanne Tia Nybble and Jade oh boy you are in for a party time.x


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sad that this awful disease has claimed another beautiful soul....RIP Bruce...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bruce was beautiful and surely such a lovely boy.

I am sorry for you and your friend's loss. Play hard and be happy good boy.:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So sad that cancer has taken another sweet golden. Bruce was such a handsome fellow and sounds like his personality was the greatest too. Please tell his family how sorry I am for their loss. I know you have some good memories to help comfort you thru this time of sadness.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a handsome boy! RIP sweet Bruce, I know you are running happy and free at the Bridge with all the other furbabies. I'm so sorry for you and your friends' loss.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I might be partial, but aren't Golden's sooo beautiful? What a sweet boy Bruce and very lucky to live to be 14 years old and seem healthy until the end. My love to his family. And say hi to General, Belle and Whitney for me.


----------

